# MBBS For Pakistanis In Russia



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,
Does any of you have information regarding MBBS admissions in Russia for Pakistani students? Like admission procedure, requirements, fee structure etc. Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

